# Lesson horse spooks at cars and refuses to listen



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Your trainer should help you with this problem since it is either their horse or the owner of the barn's horse! 

Try walking around the ring on the farthest side of the ring, or stand in the middle and watch cars go by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Roman said:


> Your trainer should help you with this problem since it is either their horse or the owner of the barn's horse!
> 
> Try walking around the ring on the farthest side of the ring, or stand in the middle and watch cars go by.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, give her some time to take it in with her eyes and ears. Don't let her stand there lingering forever, thereby getting out of work, but let her really see it. Help her stay calm by keeping your entire body relaxed and let her hear the steadiness in your voice... "Good girl, *pat pat*, it's okay. It's not going to hurt you." etc. 

TBH I'm surprised anyone is offering a spooky/flighty horse up for lessons... Your instructor should pull the horse from his/her program while the owner fixes the issues.


----------



## turkishdelight (Aug 2, 2014)

Each time she spooked I stopped her, let her watch the cars for 5-10 seconds and then walked the pattern several times while patting her and talking to her softly. I didn't panic or tense my body, I guess my only problem is correctly stopping her.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I trained my horse to be okay with cars because my ultimate goal was to ride down the road (like everyone else! ). I started last year and started going down the road in June I think. But there are still some cars that spook him.

Let her see the cars first for about 5 min. Then walk along the fence. If she spooks, go back to looking and listening, then walking. Trotting if she's okay, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

You shouldnt be dealing with issues like this. You need to find a new lesson barn, as this is totally unacceptable. A lesson horse is just that, been there done it and is suppose to be that steady eddy you can learn on. While any animal can have spook moment, the behavior you are describing is that of someone with garbage for lessons horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How long do you lunge this horse. From what I'm reading she'd fed up with it and looking for any excuse to quit. Can't say I blame her.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

In reality, it's a bit sad that your "instructor" is not instructing you through these misbehaviors and I hope these lessons are free. _A legitimate instructor does not put a beginner on a horse that spooks so badly._ 

Ah lessons horses, they are one of a kind! 
Some stubbornness and refusals are common to the typical lesson horse simply because they have had to put up with all kinds of riders and blotched cues for years and years.
That's where the instructor is supposed to step in and teach you exactly how to deal with it. Learning to deal with this will make you a better rider faster and usually the horse gives up and just decides to behave. If you aren't receiving instruction on even the basics like this, you are throwing your money away.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> You shouldnt be dealing with issues like this. You need to find a new lesson barn, as this is totally unacceptable. A lesson horse is just that, been there done it and is suppose to be that steady eddy you can learn on. While any animal can have spook moment, the behavior you are describing is that of someone with garbage for lessons horses.


But a lesson horse that gives you a spook or a moment when you have to correct it will increase your confidence and skill. I would HATE to be on a horse that just walks around the arena and doesn't give me something that I might need to correct, or think about how to fix it or whatever.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Roman said:


> But a lesson horse that gives you a spook or a moment when you have to correct it will increase your confidence and skill. I would HATE to be on a horse that just walks around the arena and doesn't give me something that I might need to correct, or think about how to fix it or whatever.







Until you know how to ride, you have no business being on anything of the sorts. That is why quality lesson barns, provide horses for riders with all levels of skill and why there are barns for accomplished riders only. This person has no business being put on junk like this and is one of many reasons liability insurance is so high.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I am paying an instructor $$$$$ for lessons, they had better give me a well-behaved horse that does what is asked of them. Otherwise, what am I learning in the lesson other than riding out spooks and bucks?

I would strongly question your instructor on why they are having you ride these particular horses.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The OP was having a lesson on the lunge - not the same as constantly lunging a horse though that would still not be a valid excuse for this behavior
The OP doesn't say how long she's been riding but if its only been a short while she should still be on reliable horses so she can learn without having to worry about what they might do next
Having to deal with minor things does help us learn but this horse is just not suited to the job and has no place in any lesson program 
If I was having a dressage lesson or a jumping lesson at a high level I wouldn't be happy if the horse was constantly spooking at stuff


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaydee, she did say she was trying to work on hand and heel position, so this tells be she is a beginner and most certainly should be on a steady eddy. Imagine trying to work either without irons or on core balance with the reins on the horse's neck and this occurring. Nothing like paying to be made a yard dart.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Roman said:


> But a lesson horse that gives you a spook or a moment when you have to correct it will increase your confidence and skill. I would HATE to be on a horse that just walks around the arena and doesn't give me something that I might need to correct, or think about how to fix it or whatever.


while I agree that barns should also offer horses who aren't push button ponies and may test heir riders a bit, 6 weeks of lessons is too short a time to be thrown on a spooky horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

BugZapper89 said:


> Jaydee, she did say she was trying to work on hand and heel position, so this tells be she is a beginner and most certainly should be on a steady eddy. Imagine trying to work either without irons or on core balance with the reins on the horse's neck and this occurring. Nothing like paying to be made a yard dart.


I tend to think that if you're experienced enough to ride a horse like this then you won't be asking for opinions from Forum members
Riding Schools are not places you go too to learn how to sit a spook or a bucking horse - those horses are way too big a liability risk for good places to want to take on. 
I've worked in riding schools and when we occasionally got a horse like that it was soon sold on because no one wanted to have a lesson on it.
A few horse that were on Working Livery (used in the school to help pay their board) that were a bit sharp were only used by the people who worked there to escort hacks so the numbers of that type they'd agree to take were limited.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah that behavior out of a lesson horse here would land them at the local auction dump


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Yeah that behavior out of a lesson horse here would land them at the local auction dump


Instead of fixing it you dump them? Wow, just WOW! Getting them used to cars and listening isn't impossible. If you know how to do it and actually do it.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Roman said:


> Instead of fixing it you dump them? Wow, just WOW!


Roman - Isn't that what all "real" horseman do? [note sarcasm]


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

updownrider said:


> Roman - Isn't that what all "real" horseman do? [note sarcasm]


lol

If _I _, someone with no professional experience, trained my horse to ride down the road, others can too. It's not that hard.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Lessons horses should not need any training / fixing etc. they should have already been finished in their career and this being their last stop. A sour lesson horse has no use and any place using untrained or green horses is a bigger issue


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I learned more by screwing up than having someone micro manage me. If it were me instructing I'd advise someone like the OP to try different tactics, one at a time to see what response is given. If it doesn't work try something else. That is the best way to learn.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you should not be placed into a position of controlling a spooky horse. Your 'trainer' should have a better mount for you, as you are working on heel/ leg positions. 
If you continue to ride this horse your trainer should tell you how to correct her, and since you are asking here, you are not getting this info from your trainer, you very well may end injured.
You should refuse to ride this horse until you have a better seat, hands legs,heels. IMO


----------



## turkishdelight (Aug 2, 2014)

Just got back from my lesson this morning.
A bit of background info: I have been riding for 6 years and started at the barn a few weeks ago to start from the ground up as I have previously only ever ridden in an Australian stock saddle, hence the focus on breaking bad habits with my heels as I now ride in an English saddle. I'm certainly not a beginner in terms of experience, however I am new to the English style of riding. 

The horse was particularly difficult because she had been ridden 6 or 7 times that day, with little break, starting at 9am. When I first got on her she had been ridden for around an hour 1/2, then by the time I got on her around 2:30 she had been ridden for about 3 hours by varying levels of riders, which is why she was so uncooperative. 

I don't normally have difficulty controlling spooked horses however my normal solution was obviously to turn them inwards smoothly and halt them as I used to ride in a much bigger space. In an arena I find the space is too small and crowded for this technique.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The horse was dog tired and wanted a break, then you asked her to lunge. She was letting you know she didn't want to do it and I can't blame her.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

6 or 7 times just in ONE day? I'd be asking for a different horse that's only ridden 2x max. Or look for a new stable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turkishdelight (Aug 2, 2014)

She's normally never ridden so much. She was only ridden in 30 min sessions, and it was for a day instruction session.

She had a 3 hour break between the first and second lot of lessons.
For the first session, they had me on the lunge line for a couple of minutes to quickly work on my balance at the trot (without hands, eyes closed e.t.c.) before working on the figure eights. The second session I focused just on the 20m circle, and as they hadn't found any fault with my trot in the first session they didn't worry about starting of with a lunge.

The other two riders before me in each session worked primarily on a lunge rope, and I noticed that during the second session the rider before me also had a lot of difficulty with the horse refusing to go in the correct direction.

The mare is not used more than twice a day on weekends and once on weekdays (although she is not ridden every day of the week).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You are not looking at it from the horse's side. When I did lessons we did 20 min of arena work sometimes but mainly out on the trail. (private lessons only). The horses remained fresh and willing. Think of it as your having to make a bed with military precision every morning. Sooner or later you're going to object and maybe do it not so precisely. Why, because you're tired of doing same old, same old every day.


----------



## turkishdelight (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm definitely considering the horse's point of view! She cooperated quite well today, the only issue came when she continued to attempt to speed up her trot in the 20m circle. Each lesson we work in a different area or do a different exercise to give both of us variety.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Roman said:


> Instead of fixing it you dump them? Wow, just WOW! Getting them used to cars and listening isn't impossible. If you know how to do it and actually do it.


Sorry Roman - but in the real world a good riding school that needs to make money to stay in business and take good care of the horses it has doesn't have time to train unsuitable horses or afford the liability insurance to put average riders on difficult horses.
It might seem harsh but that's how it is
If private buyers like you want to buy them or dealers looking to flip them to do that then that's their choice and personal risk
If you ever get out and work in that sort of area and need to make a living from it you won't be doing the 'wow' thing


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

turkishdelight said:


> Each time she spooked I stopped her, let her watch the cars for 5-10 seconds and then walked the pattern several times while patting her and talking to her softly. I didn't panic or tense my body, I guess my only problem is correctly stopping her.


I'm sure some people will disagree... but the best thing you can do when it comes to spooks is to pretend that it didn't happen and keep them working. Do lots of circles, patterns, just keep them focused and ignore all of the silliness if you can.

Patting them on the neck and definitely stopping, is only supporting the behavior or giving them a reason to think that they should be scared. Of course, some horses have "learned" to spook to get out of work - that's another issue though.

My current horse is fairly young and has some spook in him, as long as I keep him focused he will behave 90% of the time and the second he spooks at something he doesn't have the right to spook at, such as an object he has seen or heard a thousand times, we immediately go into hard work like nothing happened - assuming I am still mounted, which isn't always the case. lol.

I'm with the other posters though, you should find a new barn. I'm seeing lots of red flags here with the current lesson horses and the barn in general...


----------



## turkishdelight (Aug 2, 2014)

I unfortunately don't have a choice in moving barns, my current lesson is $60 hour and the cheapest price within an hour. The other barns all cost over $100 an hour.
The horse is not owned by the facility, her owner simply allows her to be used for lessons.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

turkishdelight said:


> I unfortunately don't have a choice in moving barns, my current lesson is $60 hour and the cheapest price within an hour. The other barns all cost over $100 an hour.
> The horse is not owned by the facility, her owner simply allows her to be used for lessons.


Understandable. 

I know it's easier said than done, just keep the horse and yourself focused. Don't stop when it happens, ever.

Show the horse that it's OK by being a confident rider and get them listening to you, the end result will (hopefully) be less spooking.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It seems to me that the owner is trying to use riders in the lesson program to 'train' her horse. 
That's OK if the riders they put on it know exactly how to deal with it for the horse's best interest and the safety of the rider.
If not the horse will just get worse and some unfortunate people are going to get hurt.
If I ride a problem/project horse like this one I expect to get paid to do it - not pay to do it!!!
If you insist on riding it then you will have to learn to react really fast and stop the horse the instant he moves in any direction other than the one you've asked him for. You need to sit deep and stay relaxed but strong and learn to feel the spook before it happens.
Ignoring the spook is as good as telling the horse its OK to do it
I have a feeling this horse isn't nervous at all but is doing all of this to avoid work - maybe because its worked for him in the past. 
That's what makes him unsuitable as a lesson horse


----------

